# Anyone know how to apply for 6 month mission visa?



## jaanaq (Jan 15, 2009)

My UK company has offered me a 3 month contract working from Dubai. As they are not a registered co there I cannot get them to sponsor my visa, but I understand I can get a 6 month mission visa - which will still mean I can rent flat etc. No information on net about this though, wondering if someone can help? 

Or does anyone know of another option for me? Thanks for your help.

Thanks, JQ


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

jaanaq said:


> My UK company has offered me a 3 month contract working from Dubai. As they are not a registered co there I cannot get them to sponsor my visa, but I understand I can get a 6 month mission visa - which will still mean I can rent flat etc. No information on net about this though, wondering if someone can help?
> 
> Or does anyone know of another option for me? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Thanks, JQ


try posting in dubai forum this is the lounge no one comes here its scary theres a mad canadian women on the rampage


----------

